# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Jeronimo's Reef

## Miguel L. Jeronimo

o meu setup: 
 - data de montagem: Agosto 2007

 - aqua: 125cm(c) x 50cm(l) x 55cm(a) 300L

 - sump: 62cm(c) x 44cm(l) x 35cm(a) 60L

 - skimmer: H&S110 F2000

 - ozonizador Hailea HLO-810 O3=200mg/h (ligo-o 10/15m por dia, pois nao tenho controlador de ORP)

 - bomba retorno: 2000l/h

 - bombas de circulaçao: 3 x Tunze Nanostrean 6045 

 - iluminaçao:2 x HQI 150W + 2 x t5 54w(10000kº) e na sump 
uma lampada economizadora de 18w(100w) com 6500kº, ligada quando apagam as luzes do aquario

 - reposiçao de agua(DIY)

 - termostato 200w

 - rocha viva: 65kg

 - rocha morta: 15kg

 - areia: areao de coral(coral frags) 15kg

 - areia viva: NATURES OCEAN Bio-Activ Live Aragonite = 27kg (4cm)


**Quimica**

 - ph: 8.2

 - kh: 9

 - temp: 25,5º

 - densidade: 1.023

 - nitratos: 1

 - nitritos: 0

 - amonia: 0

 - fosfatos: 0

 - calcio: 400

 - magnesio: 1180


**Vivos**


**Peixes**

 - Acanthurus nigrofuscus(Micronesia)

 - Amphiprion Ocellaris(casal)

 - Anthias squamipinnis(1m + 2f)

 - Chelmon rostratus

 - Chromis Viridis x 2

 - Ctenochaetus cf strigosus(Maldives)

 - Dunckerocampus pessuliferus(Refugio)

 - Gobio da nossa costa(x 2)

 - Labroides dimidiatus

 - Nerophis Ophidion(Pipefish da nossa costa verde azeitona)

 - Zebrosoma desjardinii(Red Sea)



**Corais**

 - Acropora efflorescens x 2

 - Acropora humilis(verde c/ pontas roxas)

 - Acropora Millepora(rosa/salmao)

 - Acropora Millepora(verde fluor)

 - Acropora staghorn(verde)

 - Caulastrea furcata(verde)

 - Hydnophora rigida

 - Montipora australiensis

 - Montipora digitata(polipos vermelhos)

 - Montipora sp(roxa)

 - Montipora sp(verde)

 - Montipora sp(verde fluor)

 - Montipora foliosa(vermelha)

 - Montipora incrustante(roxa)

 - Montipora undata(castanha c/ rebordo creme)

 - Montipora undata(verde flour com rebordo roxo e polipos laranjas)

 - Pocillopora damicornis(rosa)

 - Pocillopora damicornis(verde)

 - Ricordea yuma(verde c/ polipo laranja)

 - Sarcophyton spp(pólipos curtos)

 - Seriatopora hystrix(rosa)

 - Stylophora pistillata(rosa/azul)

 - Turbinaria peltata(creme c/ polipos amarelos)

 - Xénias(brancas)

 - Zoanthus sp.(castanhos/verde ; castanhos escuro/laranja) e Palythoas sp


**Invertebrados**

 - Tridcanas deresa( x 2)


 - Callyspongia sp.(varias cores)

 - Hymeniacidon sanguinea(esponja da nossa costa)

 - Macrodactyla doreensis(Anemona da Areia)


 - Calcinus elegans x 4(patas c/ riscas azuis e pretas) 

 - Calcinus latens x 6(patas c/ riscas verdes e brancas)

 - Eremitas de patas verdes x 10


 - Cerrithium sp. x 22

 - Nassarius reticulatus x 30

 - Tectus niloticus x 4


 - Ophioderma brevicaudum

 - Ophiurus sp.

 - Ophiolepis superba 


 - Hymenocera picta(Harlequin shrimp)

 - Lysmata amboinensis

 - Lysmata Debelius

 - Lysmata seticaudata x 7 


 - Psammechinus miliaris(ouriço da nossa costa)



**Macro-Algas**

 - Botryocladia uvaria

 - Chaetomorpha crassa

 - Halymenia spp.

 - Scinaia spp.(Red Bamboo Algae)

 - Ulva fasciata

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas :Xmassmile:  
Gostava de ver esse aquário (coloca umas fotos), de facto a circulação e a iluminação actuais não são as melhores, mas futuramente terás boa iluminação e circulação (muito boa escolha, as tunze)...
Mete uma foto desse Diadema Savigni (adoro esse ouriço :SbSourire:  )

PS: A foto desse tubarão no avatar é tua?

Cumps
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Nao, saquei de net. Ja tenhos as fotos mas ainda estao pequenas, quando tiver umas maiores ponho aqui.   

     um abraço miguel jeronimo :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

:SbSourire2:  Já tava a ver que era muito :Coradoeolhos:  ...depois posta as fotos...

Cumps 
Filipe Pacheco

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Miguel,

O teu KH está muito baixo, tenta subi-lo com um buffer pelo menos até teres o reactor de cálcio a funcionar.

O carangueijo que falar é um pouco peludo e com olhos vermelhos? se sim, retira-o. Tive 6 desses e até a GSP me comeram!

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Olá Miguel,
> 
> O teu KH está muito baixo, tenta subi-lo com um buffer pelo menos até teres o reactor de cálcio a funcionar.
> 
> O carangueijo que falar é um pouco peludo e com olhos vermelhos? se sim, retira-o. Tive 6 desses e até a GSP me comeram!



   Boas, Bruno.

 O KH esta baixo, pq eu so adicionava kalk a agua de reposiçao, quando a agua começava a ficar transparente. Agora estou a meter 2 colheres de sopa, 1 vez por semana.

 Quanto ao dito caraguenjo, nao me parece que faça estragos, pq so tem cerca de 1,5cm e ja vinha do dono anterior, deve ter cerca de um ano, um ano e meio.
 Os olhos nao consegui ver bem, por este estar num buraco por baixo de um rocha, e a anemona que pos no aqua tapou-lhe a saida, por isso e que nao me preocupa muita. Mas obrigado pela dica :SbOk:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk:  .

        Boas entradas e melhores saidas :Xmascheers:  

                Um abraço  Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Miguel,

Obrigado por nos apresentares o teu aquário mas faz-nos um favor ..... mete umas fotos  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Estou de acordo com o Bruno. Adiciona buffer porque o kh está demasiado baixo . Talvez a razão seja tpa´s com água do mar que habitualmente tem o kh baixo. Aumentar a quantidade de kalk pode não ser suficiente para te resolver o problema .

Adiciona mais um termostato com maior potencia e mantém o actual que poderá funcionar como segurança no caso do outro se avariar.

E venham essas fotos. :SbOk5:  

JC

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal.

Setup actualizado. Em breve ponho fotos.


Um grande abraço Miguel Jeronimo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> ozonizador Hailea HLO-810 O3=200mg/h (quando faço uma muda de agua ligo-o 15m ou quando vou introduzir um peixe ligo-o 30m, no dia anterior a introduçao)


Descula a minha ignorância, mas porquê que só ligas  quando fazes uma TPA ou quando introduzes um peixe?

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Descula a minha ignorância, mas porquê que só ligas  quando fazes uma TPA ou quando introduzes um peixe?


Boas, Helder.

Pq nao tenho controlador de orp, e assim quando faço uma TPA(agua da nossa costa) sempre ''limpo'' a agua que adicionei, quanto a introduçao de novos peixes, e so para ter mais segurança.


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Ok, já estou esclarecido. Tens de arranjar um controlador para por isso tudo automático. :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Setup actualizado.

 :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, liens.

Aqui vai umas fotos:

Acreichthys Tomentosis e Zebrassoma Flavecens


Amphiprion ocellaris e Chromis viridis


Cerrithium sp e Leander Serratus


Condylactis e Leander serratus


Actinodiscus sp


Capnella sp


depois posto umas mais actuais, esta ainda sao do layout anterior(mudei ha 1 mes).


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, pessoal.

Aqui vai mais umas fotos

Salarias fasciatus



Lysmata amboinensis e Diadema savignyi 


Diadema setosum 



Diadema savignyi 


Ctenochaetus strigosus


Chromis Viridis e Zebrassoma Flavecens



Chromis Viridis e Ctenochaetus strigosus

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:Olá:  , pessoal.

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos

xenia spp



sarcophyton



Amphiprion ocellaris e Sarcophyton spp


Sinularia dura


Rhodactis indosinensis



Clavularia viridis GSP


Zoanthus sp castanho/laranja


Pocillopora damicornis


Millepora sp rosa


Lobophyllia corymbosa


Acropora sp Verde Fluor


Calcinus elegans


Gobius paganellus

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:Olá:   pessoal.

setup actualizado


Obrigado, :yb677:   :yb677:   João M. Monteiro.
A acropora ja ta toda verde e montipora tambem esta com bom aspecto, embora se tenha partido( com a viagem e a po-la dentro do aqua), apenas tres pedaços pequenos.Mais uma vez muito obrigado.

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos

Montipora foliosa vermelha


Acropora sp verde




Geral


Frontal esquerda


Frontal direita


Lateral esquerda




Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Geral frontal


Geral lateral esquerda




Lysmata amboinensis, Labroides dimidiatus e Chromis viridis


Calcinus elegans e latens


Calcinus elegans 


Asterina gibosa


Chelmon rostratus


Anthias squamipinnis


Acropora sp verde


Montipora digitata


pocillopora sp verde


esponja da nossa costa

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Miguel, estás de parabéns! O aquário está com muito bom aspecto!! Continua o bom caminho!!


Abraços

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Boas...
> 
> Miguel, estás de parabéns! O aquário está com muito bom aspecto!! Continua o bom caminho!!
> 
> 
> Abraços


Boas, José.

Obrigado, foi graças aos meus amigos :yb677:  , ao forum :yb677:   e ao J. Charles Delbeek e Julian Sprung, pelo livro 'The Reef Aquarium III - science, art, and technology' :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  , sem voces(e eu, claro! :Coradoeolhos:  ), nao teria sido possivel.

O proximo passo( :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  ), vai ser um skimmer ATI BubbleMaster 200 ou um reactor de calcio. 

Quanto ao reactor que devo fazer, utilizar com ou sem controlador de ph?
Se utilizar o controlador devo tambem ter uma valvula soleniode, correcto?

Hoje pus 2 ostras, na sump, visto ainda nao te  para o skimmer, vamos ver se resulta.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Miguel


Há reactores que consegues utilizar sem controlador de pH.
No entanto para maior segurança e poupança de CO2 que nao é tão barato como isso, acho que vale a pena o Investimento.
A Válvula solenoide é necessária com a utilização do controlador para abrir e fechar o circuito do Co2.

Quanto ao Skimmer, as ostras nem de perto nem de longe o conseguirão compensar, seja a longo ou curto prazo  :Smile: 


Cps
Gil

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, Gil.

Obrigado, pela explicaçao, e acho que vou mesmo comprar 1º o skimmer, pois tenho conseguido manter o calcio e magnesio estaveis, em contrapartida adiciono o pó(calcio) e o liquido(magnesio), todas as semanas, ja com o reactor de calcio, nao era preciso tanta manutençao, e assim compro 1º o skimmer,pois o que eu tenho e muito bom, para um sistema de 250L(maximol), embora ja tenha sido 'quitado' com mesh e uma bomba nova, se bem que agora ja estou e ter azuis e outras cores(verde e vermelha era as unicas que conseguia), nos corais(coisa que ha 2 meses atras nao conseguia).

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Frontal Esquerda


Tridacna deresa


Ricordea florida


Acropora efflorescens


Nassario sp e um primo gigante(do qual nao sei o nome, so sei que vivia, no cabo raso, ja esta ca ha uns 3 meses, e gosta bastante de algas, um verdadeiro    *corta-relva*

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos...

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Comparem esta duas fotos:
10 Abril 2008


6 Junho 2008

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, ppl.

Comprei a Canon EOS 400D, aqui ficam umas fotos.

A maquina e muito boa, agora o fotografo e que nem por isso.









Vamos jogar, as escondidas??

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, ppl.

Para ninguém comentar, é que o aqua deve estar perfeito.

Ainda assim , para mim não esta, pois vou mudar so pra SPS e alguns LPS.
Não vou utilizar, reactor de cálcio, pois tenho conseguído manter o cálcio, sem adicionar cálcio, nem mesmo kalk, de há três semanas, pra cá que o cálcio se tem mantido 420/450, não perguntem como ,pois eu não sei responder.
Poderá ser da agua de reposição, pois eu não uso agua de osmose, pode tb ser da aragonite ou ainda da agua do mar, faço cerca de 17%, todas as semanas. 

Quanto ao layout, vou muda-lo um bocadinho, pra ver se cabem cerca *10/15 Acroporas, 5/7 Montiporas, 5 Seriatoporas, 5/10 Pocilloporas, 2/3 Stylophoras, 3/4 Turbinarias, 2/3 Echinoporas, 2 Euphyllias, 3/4 Lobophyllias e para cobrir a rocha vou utilizar Acanthastreas, Favias, Favites e Ricordeas.*

Vou acrescentar-lhe ainda um refugio(cerca de 10/15% do volume do aqua), embora já tenha um na sump, vou fazê-lo superior, pois o meu Chelmon Rostratus, esta a crescer e vai precisar de comida, pois já o tenho há cerca de 5 meses, e ainda não o alimentei, embora ele viesse a comer artemia, no meu aqua ele nem quis saber da artemia.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Topico actualizado

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Ola a todos.

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos 
Ola amigo Miguel L. Jeronimo
Esta um bonito aquário parabéns 
esta 5 estrelas  :tutasla:   :tutasla:  
com muita vida e  
corais muito bonitos e cheios de vida 
espero um dia ter o meu assim.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Ola, a todos.

Vou fazer um 'upgrade' do meu sistema. Podem ver aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....036#post125036

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Ficam aqui mais umas fotos...

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Mais umas...

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo



----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Jerónimo, só posso dizer parabens, está um espectaculo. :Pracima:  

É bom saber que temos um vizinho com um aqua assim.

Abraço

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Jerónimo, só posso dizer parabens, está um espectaculo. 
> 
> É bom saber que temos um vizinho com um aqua assim.
> 
> Abraço





> Ola amigos 
> Ola amigo Miguel L. Jeronimo
> Esta um bonito aquário parabéns 
> esta 5 estrelas   
> com muita vida e  
> corais muito bonitos e cheios de vida 
> espero um dia ter o meu assim.


Boas, amigo Henrique e Raul.

Obrigado pelo elogio :yb677:   :yb677:  e quando quiserem, passar ca em casa, dêem um toque  

Ainda assim nao e tao dificil, como me diziam,''...vais ter um aquario de agua salgada?...Epah, tem cuidado, pois e muito caro e leva muita manutençao...''
Talvez a parte do caro, seja verdade, ainda assim nada que nao se consiga.

Quanto a manutençao, para mim e muito facil:

- mudas parciais de agua de 15/20% por semana

-aspiraçao da sump, sempre que necessario.

-remoçao de algas indesejaveis(algas filamentosas,...)

-adiciono Coral A, B e C, da Grotech(uma vez por semana, ainda assim vou mudar, para doseador automatico, pois este vai adicionado a dose semanal, todos os dias e varias vezes, por dia.

-alimento os corais, com Coral Frenzy e as Tridacnas com Pro Coral Phyton(Tropic Marin)

-quanto ao calcio, tenho adicionado Bio-Calcium(Tropic Marin)

-quanto ao magnesio, tenho adicionado MagnesiumPro liquido(Grotech)

-quando o KH desce, adiciono Triple Buffer(Tropic Marin)

-*aconselho que todos deveriam ter um refugio, mesmo que seja inferior(sump), como e o meu caso, pois tras grandes beneficios, para o aquario principal.*

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.

Mais umas fotos...

Invertebrados






Peixes

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Corais






















Gerais

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Bem, nem uma critica...(boa ou má e sempre bem vinda, pois ajuda te a 'crescer')

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Miguel.

Realmente o que uma camera faz..... com a antiga máquina os corais pareciam pálidos e sem cor, assim que metes-te a 1ª foto com essa máquina a diferença foi brutal, deu para perceber bem.

Ou seja, mais proximo da realidade. Essas "bananas" que aí tens devias irradicá-las. Nunca percebi o que eram, mas apareceu uma e passado umas semanas eram umas dezenas, tirei-as todas e hoje não há vestigio disso no Aquário.

Os teus Peixes estão bonitos e com grandes cores. Os corais idem idem Aspas Aspas.

Agora, dizes que consegues manter o cálcio e magnésio sem reactor de kalk, nem de cálcio. Até aqui tudo bem, mas andas a adicionar todas as semanas produtos. Vai acabar no mesmo, mas mais caro na minha opinião.

TEns medido os teus valores de Cálcio e Mag ?

Qual o teu Kh ?

Abraço.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Miguel.
> 
> Realmente o que uma camera faz..... com a antiga máquina os corais pareciam pálidos e sem cor, assim que metes-te a 1ª foto com essa máquina a diferença foi brutal, deu para perceber bem.
> 
> Ou seja, mais proximo da realidade. Essas "bananas" que aí tens devias irradicá-las. Nunca percebi o que eram, mas apareceu uma e passado umas semanas eram umas dezenas, tirei-as todas e hoje não há vestigio disso no Aquário.
> 
> Os teus Peixes estão bonitos e com grandes cores. Os corais idem idem Aspas Aspas.
> 
> Agora, dizes que consegues manter o cálcio e magnésio sem reactor de kalk, nem de cálcio. Até aqui tudo bem, mas andas a adicionar todas as semanas produtos. Vai acabar no mesmo, mas mais caro na minha opinião.
> ...



Olá Carlos

As bananas são algas coralinas ( calcárias se quiseres )...não são prejudiciais e è fácil de controlar o seu número...basta para isso uma pinça e recolheres as que quiseres.
Pessoalmente gosto do efeito visual que a colónia cria.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

Miguel

O teu àqua está a ficar espetacular.
Quando todos esses frags se desenvolverem ficará com certeza um àqua de referência.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Jorge.

Ainda hoje tive a oportunidade de retirar um tubo desses que estava agarrado a  um coral e em nada se assemelha com alga coralina.... é oco por dentro e gelatinoso. 

Alga calcária pensei que pudesse ser no inicio, mas quando tocas nela faz lembrar os vermes tubicolas. 


Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Carlos uma vez +

Essas algas a baixo do verde ( o branco ) è uma crosta calcária que se desfaz quando tocada de forma agressiva e tem por baixo um filamento de suporte muito fino.
Não regeito a ipotese de não estarmos a falar do mesmo (bananas),pois deu-me parecer que era a elas que te referias.Se assim não for a minha penitência pelo lapso.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Ehhehe. Lembrei-me do nome " bananas "..... 

É capaz de ser o mesmo, mas acho que esteticamente não fica bem... e dá um aspecto Não natural.

Não me recordo de ter visto tais formações nos recifes.

Claro está posso estar enganado, mas creio serem Bananas Australianas....  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Grande Abraço.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Carlos

Vê aqui:http://www.marinelifephotography.com...n-seaweeds.htm
Procura por "Neomeris Annulata" ou "Neomeris Vanbosseae"...quase no fim.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Caro Jorge.

Obrigado pelo Link.  :Olá:  

Passou de Banana Australiana a " Neomeris annulata ", até que Banana era mais giro.

Mas estamos sempre a aprender. 

A sua constituição frágil, em nada me fez parecer alga, mas sim verme, mas tal como o link indica, trata-se de uma alga.

Grande Abraço.
João

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Olá, se for só essas algas e não se desenvolverem outras até é benéfico, pois é uma macroalga de facil controle e na minha opinião, desde que controlada, dá um efeito muito giro.
Jerónimo, já te tinha dito e volto a dizer "um espectáculo aqui na Ericeira".

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos e obrigado, pelos elogios :yb677:  




> TEns medido os teus valores de Cálcio e Mag ?
> 
> Qual o teu Kh ?
> 
> Abraço.



Calcio: 380 »» 420

Magnesio: 1100 »» 1300

Kh: 8 »» 12


Quanto a Neomeris annulata, nao me preocupa muito, como ja foi dito e de facil remoçao, mas pelos vistos nao e por causa das algas, tou a ver que es do benfica!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Miguel, essas maroalgas verdes são inofensivas e como tens poucos corais, podes deixar ficar. São também muito fáceis de controlar.
Tens aqui a identificação:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6208

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Relativamente ao aquário, não posso concordar com o que aqui foi dito.
Na minha opinião, acho que o teu aquário não está como devia estar, acho que estás com o mesmo sistema que tinhas, quando te morreram uma quantidade de corais sps´s, refiro-me por exemplo às montiporas, à acropora formosa ou palifera (não consigo identificar bem, mas é o que posso constatar pela evolução das fotos), etc. Li que tens 300l de volume mais a sump. 
Tens 3 nanostream, e uma aquaclear de fluxo laminar, o que resulta numa circulação aceitável. Nota-se que tens problemas de equilibrio entre o cálcio e kh, os corais, principalmente duros, não revelam, pelo menos pelas fotos, grandes indicações de crescimento e alguns estão a morrer (caso de uma seriatopora caliendrum verde, parece-me pelo menos). O esqueleto da parte morta fica rapidamente coberto de cianobacterias o que é um sintoma de que algo vai mal também. Nota-se que tens uma água "pesada", usas carvão activado?
Em termos de iluminação também me parece francamente insuficiente, diria que na quantidade e na qualidade. Os corais, na generalidade, estão demasiado acastanhados, proliferam as zooxantelas....
A anémona, os corais moles e mesmo os lps´s parecem relativamente bem, todos os outros fazem transparecer problemas que persistem e que já levaram à morte, com toda a certeza, um conjunto de animais razoável. Pelo que vejo, outros se seguirão. :Admirado:  
Essa explosão de uma macro alga que até se desenvolve com pouca rapidez nos nossos aquários, revela excesso de nutrientes, assim como as exageradas micro algas que se fixam no vidro traseiro.
Que escumador tens? 
Usas aditivos extra?
Fazes mudas de água?
Os fosfatos com estão? 
Essa rocha foi comprada na origem ou de algum aquário já montado?
Como é o desenho da tua sump?
O que é isto do magnésio 1100»»1300 e do kh 8»»12? Estes valores não são nada, estão no magnésio entre o péssimo e o bom e no kh oscilam, o que é incompreensível!?!

Espero não te ter desiludido muito, mas acho que só assim se pode melhorar!! :SbOk2:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.




> quando te morreram uma quantidade de corais sps´s, refiro-me por exemplo às montiporas, à acropora formosa ou palifera (não consigo identificar bem, mas é o que posso constatar pela evolução das fotos)


A montipora veio carregada, de nudibranquios, alguns pedaços morreram, e ainda tenho aqui, umas boas frags, que ja estao livre dos nudi.
Quanto a Acropora formosa, vendi-a e fiquei com dois frags, que acabaram por morrer, pois estavam na areia, e os nassarios viram-nos, sempre que chegava a casa la estavam elas viradas.




> Nota-se que tens problemas de equilibrio entre o cálcio e kh, os corais, principalmente duros, não revelam, pelo menos pelas fotos, grandes indicações de crescimento


As fotos nao mostram bem o crescimento, mas eu noto bem.




> e alguns estão a morrer (caso de uma seriatopora caliendrum verde, parece-me pelo menos).


Tens razao, quando voltei dos açores, o aqua estava com 29º, de temp., penso que seja devido a isso, pois morreram mais duas frags.




> Nota-se que tens uma água "pesada", usas carvão activado?


Nao




> Em termos de iluminação também me parece francamente insuficiente, diria que na quantidade e na qualidade. Os corais, na generalidade, estão demasiado acastanhados, proliferam as zooxantelas....


Penso que seja devido, a um erro meu, pois tenho as actnicas ligadas 13 horas, enquanto as de 10000kº, so ficavam 6 horas. Agora ja estao 9 horas as actnicas e 8 as 10000kº.
Quanto a quantidade, penso que nao vou mudar, pois vou mudar de casa e de e fazer um upgrade ao sistema, da uma olhadela aqui  http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=15500





> Essa explosão de uma macro alga que até se desenvolve com pouca rapidez nos nossos aquários, revela excesso de nutrientes, assim como as exageradas micro algas que se fixam no vidro traseiro.
> Que escumador tens?


H&S110 F2000




> Usas aditivos extra?


Coral A, B e C, e Magnesio liquido, da GROTECH ; Calcio em po e Triple Buffer, da Tropic Marin





> Fazes mudas de água?


Sim, todas as semanas, cerca 10%





> Os fosfatos com estão?


O teste(API-Aquarium Pharmaceuticals) diz que esta a zero





> Essa rocha foi comprada na origem ou de algum aquário já montado?


A rocha foi-me dada, pelo um amigo meu, que ja tinha 2 anos de aqua.





> O que é isto do magnésio 1100»»1300 e do kh 8»»12? Estes valores não são nada, estão no magnésio entre o péssimo e o bom e no kh oscilam, o que é incompreensível!?!


E o valor maximo(medido no dia a seguir a adiçao dos produtos) e a minima(medida antes de adicionar os produtos)





> Espero não te ter desiludido muito, mas acho que só assim se pode melhorar!! 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Nada, foste um bom critico, so assim que cresce.  :yb677:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Ah!!

Fica o convite, a quem passar pela zona façam uma visita, e so dar um toque  :yb665:

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas Miguel.

Perguntei mesmo os teus valore para tentar perceber o porquê dessas adições.

Nota-se que tens umas variações muito grandes no magnésio, KH e cálcio... 

O teu PH como " É " ?? Tens também muitas variações ?!

O ABC da grotech qual a dosagem que estás a meter ?? 

A tua TPA é feita com água sintética ou Natural ??

Abraço

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.




> O teu PH como " É " ?? Tens também muitas variações ?!


O PH e estavel, 8,2/8,1





> O ABC da grotech qual a dosagem que estás a meter ??


10ml / 100L = 30ml




> A tua TPA é feita com água sintética ou Natural ??



Agua natural, ainda assim tenho de ver se compro uma UV, para 'limpar' a agua das algas indesejaveis e desejaveis(Phyto + Zoo).

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Miguel, umas dicas para as fotos com máquinas Canon...

flash desligado, ISO o mais baixo possível e máquina apoiada (tripé ou mesa, por exemplo)

afastar a lente pelo menos 30 a 50 cm do vidro e usar o zoom óptico, pois muito perto as fotos podem ficar desfocadas sem uma lente macro

experimenta tirar fotos assim  :SbOk3:  possivelmente com o ISO mais baixo os peixes e outros objectos em movimento ficam desvanecidos, devido ao maior tempo de exposição; então podes começar com o ISO mais baixo e ires tirando fotos aumentando incrementalmente o ISO até os peixes e seres em movimento ficarem bem focados com contraste óptimo

 :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

para além das anteriores recomendações, eu aumentava o f-stop para 2.8 ou menos ainda se tiver...se é que existe menor valor...

entra mais luz na objectiva, o pior, é que desfoca muito o que não estiver no mesmo plano, mas dá um belo efeito.

só tiro fotos a 2.8, ficam mais fotos inutilizadas, mas quando ficam bem, ficam bem melhores...
podes tentar para macros encostar a máquina (desde que não encostes a lente) ao vidro do aquário...

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos e obrigado pelas dicas.




> flash desligado


Nunca uso, para fotografar o aquario.




> e máquina apoiada (tripé ou mesa, por exemplo)


Tenho um tripe, mas e muito fragil, e bom para um maquina compacta.





> ISO mais baixo os peixes e outros objectos em movimento ficam desvanecidos, devido ao maior tempo de exposição; então podes começar com o ISO mais baixo e ires tirando fotos aumentando incrementalmente o ISO até os peixes e seres em movimento ficarem bem focados com contraste óptimo


tenho tirado fotos com o ISO entre 100 e 400. as fotos foram tratadas com o editor da canon, por isso e que algumas parecem mais escuras.


Ja agora podiam fazer uma critica ao aquario... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.

Mais umas fotos...

Reparem na mundança, de cor do Acanthurus nigrofuscus

Quando entrou no aqua(ha cerca de um mes)


8-11-2008





Nova aquisiçao(Zebrosoma desjardinii), veio sem um olho, e por isso chama-se Camoes, e ate come na mao






Gobio da nossa costa

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos.

Depois de actualizar a iluminaçao(de 4 xT5 para 2 x 150w HQI + 2 X T5), aqui ficam umas fotos...





*Ajuda, Acropora efflorescens???* 




*Comparem estas tres fotso, com diferença de dois dias*

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Cont...















Esta montipora danae(pelo menos foi indentificada como tal), que vinha com *nudi's* e fiz-lhe um tratamento, com  Permanganato de potássio(podem ter mais info aqui: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-09/eb/index.php), *eu usei este: Potassium permanganate - Trial 4, esteve cerca de duas horas e meia, de molho, com uma bomba de ar e respectivo difusor.*
*Aconselho este metedo, para eleminar os NUDI'S, pois tambem mata os ovos, ainda assim devem ter MUITO CUIDADO, POIS DOIS COMPRIMIDOS CHEGAM PARA MATAR UM SER HUMANO, SE TIVERE CRIANÇAS EM CASA, UTILIZEM CAIXAS DE COMPRIMIDOS VELHAS, QUE TENHAM UM TRUQUE PARA ABRIR, TIPO OS DOS TESTES A AGUA*))

Logo a seguir, de sair de molho


Passado um dia


Passado um semana(ainda nao tem a cor original, que era verde com rebordo roxo e polipos laranjas, ainda assim espero daqui a 1/2 meses, ja ter recuperado completamente)
~

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo



----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Depois de muitos erros e experiência falhada(método Vodka), e conselhos, que muitos não foram empregues, chegou a hora de mudar.

*1º Experiência Método Vodka:* 

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2008-08/nftt/index.php
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...readid=1422666
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...readid=1225324


Vodka: Eristoff(triple distiled premium vodka) com 37,5%vol.

Volume total de agua = 300L

TPA = 30L por semana(10%) a partir de 16-11-08 começo a fazer duas TPA, de 50L(15%), por semana.

Inicio da experiencia(21-10-2008)

Mediçoes:

(21-10-2008)
Nitratos = 1
Nitritos = 0,2
Amonia   = 0
Fosfatos = 0

(03-11-2008)
Nitratos = 1
Nitritos = 0,1
Amonia   = 0
Fosfatos = 0

(10-11-2008)
Nitratos = 1
Nitritos = 0,1
Amonia   = 0
Fosfatos = 0

Dia 1  = 0,3ml(21-10-08)
Dia 2  = 0,3ml(22-10-08)
Dia 3  = 0,3ml(23-10-08)

Dia 4  = 0,6ml(24-10-08)
Dia 5  = 0,6ml(25-10-08)
Dia 6  = 0,6ml(26-10-08)

Dia 7  = 0,9ml(27-10-08)
Dia 8  = 0,9ml(28-10-08)
Dia 9  = 0,9ml(29-10-08)
Dia 10 = 0,9ml(30-10-08)

Dia 11 = 1,2ml----------
Dia 12 = 1,2ml(01-11-08)
Dia 13 = 1,2ml(02-11-08)
Dia 14 = 1,2ml(03-11-08)

Dia 15 = 1,5ml(04-11-08)
Dia 16 = 1,5ml(05-11-08)
Dia 17 = 1,5ml(06-11-08)
Dia 18 = 1,5ml(07-11-08)
Dia 19 = 1,5ml(07-11-08)
Dia 20 = 1,5ml(08-11-08)
Dia 21 = 1,5ml----------
Dia 22 = 1,5ml(10-11-08)

Dia 23 = 2,0ml(11-11-08)
Dia 24 = 2,0ml(12-11-08)
Dia 25 = 2,0ml(13-11-08)
Dia 26 = 2,0ml(14-11-08)
Dia 27 = 2,0ml(15-11-08)
Dia 28 =  FIM (16-11-08)


Terminei esta experiência, pois cheguei a conclusão, que o problema, estava na sump e tubo de retorno(estava completamente cheio de m**rda), feito isto porque arranjar coisas para combater o problema,quando se este continua la??!!

Feito isto, esvaziei a sump e lavei-a. A mangueira de retorno, mudei-a por uma nova, acho que não custa nada de 4/5 meses trocar, por uma nova, pois esta pode custar 0,5.

Para alem disso, comecei a fazer TPA de 50L(15%), duas vezes por semana.

Quanto a iluminação, também mudei de 4 x T5(54W) para *2 x HQI(150W) + 2 x T5(54W) + 2 x Led's azul lunar*, e sinceramente já fiquei surpreendido, noto crescimento de um dia para o outro, coisa que nao acontecia, com as T5.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, a todos e um bom ano, com muitos objectivos cumpridos.

Ano novo, fotos novas...





Corais...

Montipora undata(???) na cor original e verde flour, rebordo roxo e polipos laranjas



Acropora sp(tricolor)



Montipora digitata


Montipora sp(???-ajuda na id)


Montipora sp (rosa)


Montipora undata(Vitor Pestana)


Acropora millepora(rosa/cor salmao)


Seriatopora hystrix


Pocillopora damicornis (varias)




Acropora staghorn(verde)


Acropora staghorn(pontas azuis) e Montipora superman(azul)

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Continuaçao...

Peixes...

Zebrosoma desjardinii(Red Sea)




Chromis Viridis



Halichoeres trispilus, a desempenhar a sua funçao a 100%, anda sempre de volta das monti's, a procura de Nudibranqueos(ja os tive, neste momento nao tenho, ainda assim , mais vale prevenir, que remediar)


Anthias squamipinnis(macho)


Acanthurus nigrofuscus(Micronesia)



E por ultimo, um Invertebrado...

Tridcana deresa

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas,

Adicionei um refugio, no qual pus um cavalo marinho(Hippocampus kuda)

Aqui vao uns 'pics' novos...

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo



----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo



----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo



----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Miguel 
Lindas fotos, o aquario esta muito porreiro, parabens :SbOk3:  :SbOk3:  :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Ola Miguel 
> Lindas fotos, o aquario esta muito porreiro, parabens


Boas, 

Obrigado, pelos elogios.

Como e que estao as frags?

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Um pouco maiores hehehehehe...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Miguel

Essa peixarada como vai?

Ha novidades?
Novas fotos?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Jeronimo

E entao esse aquario como ta?
Tens andado ausente.... inda ha espaço nele?

 :SbOk3:

----------

